# Motherboard and CPU details



## Phishfry (Dec 19, 2016)

Was looking around for a cpu-z replacement and found this excellent port: cpu-x
sysutils/cpu-x/


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Phishfry (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Phishfry (Dec 19, 2016)

ncurses version


----------

